# Removing nasty window stickers



## HOMER (Aug 3, 2006)

I've just got a new motor and it has a dealership sticker in the back window. It's one of those with the really sticky adhesive. Does anyone have a clue how to get it off?

Thanks in advance
Andy


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

use a hair dryer to get the sticker off then something like AG Glue and Tar remover, nail varnish remover or i have even used windscreen wash concentrate to great effects!


----------



## HOMER (Aug 3, 2006)

jgy6000 said:


> use a hair dryer to get the sticker off then something like AG Glue and Tar remover, nail varnish remover or i have even used windscreen wash concentrate to great effects!


Cheers, I'll give it ago tomorrow.


----------



## Coullio (Nov 4, 2007)

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0496215


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

had the same on the Probe i've not long bought, got the glue off easy using Swan lighter fluid on a rag, then gave the screen a quick clean with glass cleaner


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

WD 40 is good for removing sticky residues, others use Tardis, myself i have a product called oil-flo 141. 

Also if you use a blade to lift it, Only move it in one direction and use a little soapy water, wipe the blade clean every time you go over the area, just in case you get a bit of grit behind the blade.

Removed more stickers/Labels than i care to recall.

Rob.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

AG glass poliosh will take off any stubborn bits and tbh I even find this easier from the outset


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Becareful if using a blade or just ripping the sticker initially if it lies on heater elements ive seen in the past being damaged, Caution is the way :thumb:


----------



## f4rrs (Sep 5, 2009)

I peel it off and the use the wifes nail varnish remover to remove any of the residue.........


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

After trying many many products I am now most impressed with this stuff :

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...n4zvuQz0WB12SGZePx2q5h6SzjVOQbaK36BTqyjrSfQmd

Sticky Stuff Remover .. follow instructions and give it time to "dwell"

Has'nt failed me yet !


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

I had some nightmare bit's to get off a VW Fox where the owner had stuck and L plate in the rear window. Tar and glue was used to get the bulk foam off and then tried for a good 20 minutes on the remaining layer but it wasn't working but I could scrap it off if I used hard pressure and the back of my thumb nail. Hurt after a bit but it was working so soldiered on. Then again with tar and glue to clean up after then glass cleaner.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

i find an MF and autoglym quick glass combined with some elbow grease will sort any sticker!


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

I use 'Orange Glo' or 'Golden Oil'


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

If there's a lot of sticky residue left on the glass after pulling off the sticker then use a razor blade to scrape off most of it. Then use lighter fluid to remove the rest. Glass cleaner and a microfibre to finish


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Simon01 said:


> Becareful if using a blade or just ripping the sticker initially if it lies on heater elements ive seen in the past being damaged, Caution is the way :thumb:


I was going to say the same!!!

:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Simon01 said:


> Becareful if using a blade or just ripping the sticker initially if it lies on heater elements ive seen in the past being damaged, Caution is the way :thumb:





The Cueball said:


> I was going to say the same!!!
> 
> :thumb:


and me

turn on the rear screen for 10 mins or so if it lays on an element the heat from the element will soften the glue so you dont rip the track off the glass


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Coullio said:


> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0496215


I use that at work and it smells of orangey lovliness, which is odd, considering what it does!!


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

when i was removing stickers from window/windows and glue left on the glass, i used to use wurth cream glass cleaner ( http://www.wurth.co.uk/catalogue/pdfs/UK-CD_08_0266.pdf ) i just wiped on the glue, leave till cream gets dry and use a bit of pressure to wipe them off, one thing which makes me grumpy using this stuff , its when u getting cream on plastics ! sometimes dust from cream fall on dashboard and then u need wipe them again.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

razor blade

then a wipe down with as tardis

then a glass cleaner to sparkle up .........simples


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Try a plain damp microfibre first and then glass cleaner before going for a glue remover. Alot of the stickers the glues are water based and a decent cleaner or just water gets them off.


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

this has reminded me to tell the dealer of my new car to not put a sticker in the rear window ..........


----------



## OctyNik (Apr 9, 2011)

Be careful with a blade - my (evil) ex sister in law had a new beetle and the idiots at the dealer must have removed the dealer sticker and tracker stickers with an axe blade... Some people!


----------

